# Why did you join?



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Easy as pie... We got 250+ users now. Tell us why you joined, we love to hear what your thoughts are on the site!

****UPDATE****

We now have 21k+ members. Give away is done. But you can bet your butt when we hit 30k, its going to be something cool as hell. Just watch.

****UPDATE****

We will have 50k+ in a matter of a couple days.

****UPDATE****

Soon to be 60k+ in a few days.

****UPDATE****

Soon to be 70k+ in a few days.


----------



## abtre (Jun 7, 2011)

Joined because I like how interactive this group is, on top of I wanted to get in a community from the start and help it grow and this one popped up at just the right time.


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because i wanted to support the community. And, Figured this was a good site. It's ran by a very nice guy who goes by the name of birdman. Even when i was a newb and knew nothing he was always nice to me and was never a elite'est. And i grew and I'd like to support his sites , and work.


----------



## scififan2715 (Jun 7, 2011)

To see a return to the idea that everyone can help each-other to get the most enjoyment out of their devices as possible, all in a warm and friendly environment.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined to show my themes etc to a REAL community, and to help anyone that i can so we can all just get along


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

#Rainfall, and I appreciate all the work b16, birdman, drod, cvpcs, etc... do, so it seemed like a good idea to finally pick a home for my Droid X. RootzWiki.


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined because I believe this is the forum where people will work together and go towards the common goal, which is to get the best out of all the kick ass android devices. A forum where there is no problems where people arent bashing each other and where there is an actual community not just by word but it can be seen by action. This is the reason why I joined RootzWiki


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because XDA didn't have that personal feeling. This forum allows both the business side (Roms, kernels, and adjustments) as well as a cool community driven atmosphere where the social aspect of a forum can truly find a foothold among all the awesome code.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Why did I join ? because an Android which is not rooted better be used as a Brick


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined because aside from my kids, there's nothing I love more than the Android OS. Oh, and bacon.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Its been the best source for rooting the devices I and my friends own. So I'm here to learn as much as possible.
And if the devs that make the themes/roms/and and kernels I use endup under the same roof that's just a hell of a plus factor.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I decided i better hurry up and join before some jerk off steals my name!


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

A FOrum AbouT All Things ROOT.... AwwWW BaBy Baby!!!


----------



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined because I felt that if I didnt, b16 and birdman would some how steal my information like lulzsec did sony and post my name and number on the twitterz and tell people to blow me up because I didnt join (and probably make something up about me and tell the liez about thebeavertownkid). I gave in because I know those two including davidjr are like ninjas with a little pirate in them and scare me.

Oh and because ive been following most of the devs here now since the beginning of time and they have always helped me personally and I was probably the only person to actually put birdman in on the referral section when I joined ;-)

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Because the bandwagon wasn't full.


----------



## FknTwizted (Jun 7, 2011)

Um root! Hellz yeah!


----------



## danlarock (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey everyone! I love the Android Community and theres so much knowledge here and awesome peeps working on this that I couldn't in any way not register on this forum. Thers a ton of great information in the wiki and its only going to get better. RootzWiki will be the place to come now. I plan on donating as soon as possible.


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined because I believe RootzWiki's wiki is truly amazing, and the forums can only get better! Plus, id rather have my work here than anywhere else!!!!!


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

I woke up one night and birdman was standing over my bed just watching me. I asked him what he wanted and he just said he wanted me to join....and he flew out the window, sparkling in the moonlight

Sent from my spaceship using lazors


----------



## Darathus (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined due to the hope that I'll learn a bit more without having to deal with XDA, and I heard there was bacon!


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Reason I joined is pretty simple really. I I have been following birdmam since he got root of. The the DX. Any time I have needed to help he has given veg it to me or at the very least pointed me in the right direction. After catching wind of all of the drama going on with alldroid and the tinychat session, I got a glimpse into b16a2smith's personality and came to believe that with these two teaming up only good thing could come of it. Cassdroids "contribution" to the fund raising also helped lol.

Always remember. "All it takes is a mear $0.33" or boobies!


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because all the cool people are doing it...


----------



## azrienoch (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because I like to keep tabs on all the ongoing goings-on going on. I like information and the formation of places where info forms. And I like the android dev community. And alliteration. But mostly Android.


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

Because the voices in my head told me I had no other choice...


----------



## phidelt82 (Jun 6, 2011)

i joined to see the birth something better than bacon... ok. maybe not better than bacon, but damn good. well, and i figure i might like to post some stuff here too.


----------



## krweby (Jun 7, 2011)

Winning!!!


----------



## Reggieb (Jun 7, 2011)

Samsung, honestly. I think it's awesome that they have opened a channel to the community, gave an S2 away for Cyanogenmod development. Plus, while I like XDA, this looks like it will be a pretty awesome place, and the wiki is great.


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

What can I say, I love eye patches!


----------



## jeckel (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because the rooting community interests me and I love my lg ally and the lil community that is behind the development


----------



## wgpeter (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because I love the android community and appreciate the work that others do. Trying to learn so I can contribute someday. Birdman, cvpcs, davekover, pixeladdikt, teamandIRC, Layherdaddy and a load more. What they are doing, I'm trying to follow and learn. Stalker style w/o the creepy side.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because Rootzwiki seems like a really cool place with solid, impartial information regarding the rooting and otherwise modifying Android devices. Previously it seems like that the Android community is very fragmented among different sites, so finding information regarding a certain ROM or kernel or whatever else would require looking at a particular spot. Now hopefully we can have a single collective workspace to share the latest and most important Android information. I work with phones for a living, so having a single place to read up on phones and their inner Android workings makes my life much easier and I look forward to being a part of the community.

tl;dr - consolidation of our great community!


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because the RootzWiki community has helped root all my Android phones. Plus I really love the swag!


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

i joined for the cookies....i was told there would be cookies


----------



## nevsdad (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been following rootz wiki on Twitter for about a year so why wouldn't I join the forum... much respect for these guys.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined cuz rootzwiki pwnz lawldroid!


----------



## MountainX (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because without root access, a phone is not worth owning.

Need root. Gotta have root. And rootzwiki.com's forum is all about root. So gotta join.

(BTW, hoping for root on the HTC Flyer soon.)


----------



## bafish (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined to stay up on all new ROMs without bias, to find yet another community of Droid enthusiasts to cooperate with, to support a new forum, and to (hopefully) score one of these green Androids! But seriously, I'm excited to see what this forum has in store as it grows and thrives. Cheers!


----------



## hawgpapa (Jun 7, 2011)

I have figured out I am not too old (60) to keep on learning. Started with a Commodore 64 in mid-80's, self taught geek and know enough now to be dangerous. The Android community is the greatest thing I have been a part of, outside my family - which now includes four grandkids (9,7,5 & 3) - all of which play Angry Birds on my Droid, TB and Tab. That's my story and I'm sticking to it...even though I may regret the age thing!


----------



## cassdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined cus we has cool thongs and stuff.....

Actually I have wanted to learn more since I bought my OG D1. I found most of the forums to be well shit and not helpful, Iamandroid is my social spot and I have always gonna to rootzwiki to root (d1 dinc tbolt). B and drod and some other names I saw pissed off on twitter are guys I consider to be good men and when I heard they had a secret project I WANTED TO PLAY!


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined for the women. Everyone knows that a well informed Android geek gets all the ladies!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined to support the android movement and to meet others who are also involved in making this OS the best it can be, in spite of greedy manufacturers who throw road blocks at it.


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> I joined to support the android movement and to meet others who are also involved in making this OS the best it can be, in spite of greedy manufacturers who throw road blocks at it.


I couldn't have said it better - this is why I joined.


----------



## ophelan (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined because it looks like all the cool Android kids are hanging out here.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because I love Android and the open source community.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined because my favorite devs are moving to this site. I also have hopes of being a moderator so that I can be a bigger part of the community.


----------



## amosavitas (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because of the massive coup of shady backroom dealings that dropped a bomb on the tbolt community last night, these guys always have the coolest shizz first, quit now and cake will be served immediately.


----------



## deVorteX (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because the voices told me to







.

I saw devs for the Droid X jumping on board, and I really hope that one day there would be just one place to get all the android device info you need. Devs must hate posting on 12 different forums and monitoring questions all over the place.

Maybe this will be it.


----------



## pirateghost (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because i like turtles


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because this is probably the first time a forum has arose that doesn't focus on a single sect of android (I.e. verizin phones, htc phones, etc.), it is in fact an android forum and not a wanna be android forum (cough cough xda), its new, so its a friendly way for me to revisit and refamiliarize my forum surfing days, its made my rootzwiki







, and it uses vbulletin #epicwinning

via Tapatalk


----------



## jaydorsey1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because I have a lot of respect for the guys that started RW and I feel that they have the best interests in what the 'community' is all about and less interested in what the community can do for them. I also joined because I think I might be able to learn a few things from the devs that are or will be hanging out here.


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

Saw the heavy hitters tweet about it. I'd be a sucker not to stop in.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Saw some twitter chatter from some of the top developers and figured I better check it out. Looking great so far, I'm expecting big things! I also figured it was probably a good way to get more involved. I have a BS in Computer Science and work full time developing in windows, mostly .NET. I really would like to get involved in android development, just need to get some free time and the right oppurtunity.


----------



## Elbuort (Jun 7, 2011)

I can has rootz?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Wanted be be a part of the growing future revolution!


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined because I have a lot of faith in the crew running this forum.


----------



## rkerns (Jun 6, 2011)

All the cool kids are doing it. But seriously the talent and philosophy of the Rootzwiki team is brought me here. But I'm just an underclassed guy from the trailer park.

Your contribution to the community has already been emmense.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCollins (Jun 6, 2011)

_mrbirdman_ nuff said! 8^€)>


----------



## Snipples007 (Jun 8, 2011)

I joined because the last 2 months that I've had my Droid X have been amazing. I'm on Droid X Forums constantly and following multiple developers on Twitter. When I saw on Twitter that this website was created, I had to join. I owe a million thank you's to everyone that makes the rooted community the amazing place that it is... the least I can do is support them by joining this website. I really look forward to seeing the community on here grow, as well as being a part of the action. Thank you to everyone that makes all of this possible!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## scsa20 (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined because I figured since I've been working on my Droid X and XOOM and slowly understanding the whole root process, I want to help out. Already helped out by changing up the user guides on the wiki for rootzwiki.com and when I heard about the forums I figured might as well joined up to help out.


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because I'm a senior droid almost retired and I love all the new tech stuff and dont want to fall behind...lol.This site among other's helps us keep up and shows us the correct way to mod all of our stuff in a format that we can follow, so Ya'll keep up the great work and I hope this site grows strong inthe Droid community








Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined cause as it stands now im a moron with android devices, but eventually there will be another moron who gets into android and i want to be as helpful as the guys that i follow and talk to on twitter (and some on other methods) and joining a place where centralized information could be talked about and shared was a no brainer, kudos to the admins


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I joined cause I was sick of the narcissism on XDA...

JK... I really joined because I know a ton of the admins from twitter (@brett6781)

-Brought to you with limited commercial interruption by tapatalk pro


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

i joined because rootzwiki is the boss. best people that run it too. no shit accepted... credit card denied


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Joined for a hopefully better place than df/mdw to put my rom up at. And because i already follow most of the admins on twitter lol


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

because i'm tired of everyone treating people with less than 500 posts like garbage...er... n00bs (ahem, XDA). And here, EVERYONE's a n00b!!


----------



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

I joined because my two friends made this website and I'm here to show my support.

- Phoxus


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

I joined because my favorite rom developer, Bigxie aka fabulous, said he would be releasing all new apex stuff here plus all the great stuff rootzwiki has accomplished in the past!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

I was forced to against my will. Held up at gunpoint by B16 and Bird. I think I've said too much...


----------



## El el kool j (Jun 7, 2011)

Love it breathe it bleed it... Android!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## steelerfan3643 (Jun 9, 2011)

joined to get more info on android, just rooted my incredible and love it!! so far i like what i've seen!! aweswome work everyone!


----------



## Crisvillani (Jun 9, 2011)

I joined cause i lik root and wiki's soooo?

: P


----------



## Crisvillani (Jun 9, 2011)

I joined cause i lik root and wiki's soooo?

: P


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I joined to get and give help with devices.


----------



## qqeyes (Jun 8, 2011)

I joined because rootz wiki has been a great source for the android community for a while now, and i'm happy to support this new turn towards the future of the site!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

i joined because i had to help configure it xD


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

1) I love Android, 2) it's a great group of people 3) I can see this as the soon to be place to get anything you need for your phone.

It's really that simple. This board has a great energy so far, and even before this board, I was following RootzWiki on twitter, and jumped in on the first round of sticker / t-shirt sales. I just think this will end up being the place to be, basically dominating other message boards.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined because there really isnt a go to android forum and I felt that with my favorite devs heading it up that this could be that place..


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

I belong to a wonderful community at the Droid X forums. They have taught me so much about android and the DX in particular. They do it in a friendly and patient way, without making new owners feel badly for asking a question that has been asked before.

The past week or so when I have followed links from twitter from DX developers I have often found the link to be on this site. Then I saw it was a new site and an opportunity for developers and users to interact. The tone, too seemed friendly and very reminiscent of DX forums. As I browsed the DX site I already see a few familiar names. I hope I can contribute and expect to continue learning here as well. The site looks really great. Good job!

Running Apex RC1 on my rooted DX! Thanks to Fab!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## monkey1911 (Jun 10, 2011)

I joined because jcase said so!!!! JK, I joined because jcase always seems to have the new leaks before anyone else does, so I follow the ROMS and the ROMS is here!


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

Because I saw the tweet, love what RW has done for the community this far, and Fab released ApeX 2RC1 here first.


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

Its the best site by far .The RootZ


----------



## guidot (Jun 10, 2011)

I joined because I caught root fever a little under a year ago and I enjoy helping people trying for the root experience.

Been on DF for a while now, so I'm broadening my horizons.

Sent from my A855.


----------



## HamMan (Jun 10, 2011)

I joined because I love the work that I have seen and the freedom that I have enjoyed on my Android phone that is due to the hard work of people like jrummy, Mobile_Sensei, and birdman. I also joined because I develop and test applications for my day job, but would love to learn more about the Android system. Hopefully, I can help contribute something to the Android cause in the future.


----------



## WugFresh (Jun 11, 2011)

I joined because I am very interested in android and any projects revolved around working to keep it open/customizable. I thought RootzWiki was already pwn when it was just the wiki... now a forum.... Taking it over.







Plus I joined because I like the fact that they put a "Z" at the end of the word Root... that's ballin.

{{ WugFresh }}


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

Was provided a reference and came over to check it out and found that there are a lot of people learning on here.


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

I joined simply to be with all the cool kids


----------



## awg_ilyas (Jun 11, 2011)

I joined just for teh lulz and need a fresher environment. 
Compared to the other brown coloured site whose name starts with an x.


----------



## ehoba (Jun 11, 2011)

I joined because I felt this would be a very good place to help launch my software for the android community. It's still small and growing. I like the fact that it's not over run with tons and tons of noob question asking the same damn thing. I look forward to seeing how the site grows.


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

To be a part of a forum with so many talented people and help those in can.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

I joined because I love aspects of the Android community and they seem to be fairly well concentrated and coming together in this new site









Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## villian1998 (Jun 13, 2011)

Heard about the website for months, I would visit everynow and then. I found out that you guys created a forum from the Tab 10.1 contest and now I'm on it. Great site guys!


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

I already posted but now I have another reason -and no its not cyanogenmod- its these posts. Some are heartwarming and the rest uproariously funny. If I'm in a bad mood I come and read a few posts and I feel better. I either feel a belonging to a friendly community or I get a good laugh and both are good!  
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mines_01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Activity and interaction between people in this community. and i believe when i originally rooted my x i came here for the instructions.....


----------



## RobStorm (Jun 14, 2011)

I joined as soon as I was aware of the forums. It's just awesome to see most of the top devs in one great place. I spend so much time trying to follow my favorite devs over numerous sites then trying to remember what was where. The 3 lettered site had become so boring and immature with mostly flaming posts.

Can't wait to see the greatness that comes from here.

Still crackflashing my DX, Thunderbolt, and Nook Color!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

I really love the android community. I'm very active at xda and wanted to broaden my horizons and get active in some other places. This site seemed like a good, growing community so I tried it out.

Sent from my CM7 SCH-i500


----------



## droidvirzi (Jun 16, 2011)

i joined cause this is all the devs talk about on twitter and i heard all the cool kids were doin it...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Honestly, I joined because all of my Twitter friends are either moderators, admins, or have some other type of involvement in this site, and with that being said I wanted to see this site grow and become a great android site.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I joined so I could be a part of the best community of developers, themers, and Android enthusiasts.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined because i kept seeing birdman and b16 tweet about it. Glad i did, this is the best forum i have found so far.


----------



## Asharad (Jun 13, 2011)

I joined because I wanted to know more about CM4DX.


----------



## dr_who_droidx (Jun 14, 2011)

i joined cus i was tired of crawling an i wanted to first take baby steps into the android world.....thnx to most of u rom developers i have done just that using not only rootzwiki for a platform but tweeter an youtube as well. Special thnx to Droidmodderx, camdroid, mobile sensei, p3droid, fabulous and rootzwiki and some i have not to name yet. these guys have been influential with me exploring android an roms, themes an apps...cus of them an theyr knowledge an the quest for me to absorb some of theyr knowledge so i can venture out on my own in this vast android world is why i joined.....Thnks guys


----------



## ianst0028 (Jun 13, 2011)

i joined because you appeared on my twitter feed .....someone re-tweeted then i added you and then i joined the site 
i'm hoping to learn some useful lessons in android programming 
the only problem i'm finding is this seems to be very US based and some of our devices (UK) aren't compatible


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

I joined cause I was tired of going to several different forums to find what I needed. Now I just have to come to RootzWiki and voila!


----------



## smccloud (Jun 15, 2011)

I joined because this is where all the info for CM7 on the Droid2/R2D2 is at.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I joined for the deep fried kool-aid. OHHH NOO!!ohhh yesss


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined to get up to the minute update information and rom. Information

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

I was here first, you joined me and built awesome around my already awesome. #duh we're all #winning. Truthfully, I am still learning where here is but the fact that someone is using the advertising money and such to get back to users and developers is a nice nice touch. I would like to help as well, and will open up soon enough on my adventure to help the helpers who help while still helping us all have fun. So yeah thanks for Joining me guys, i was lonely in awesome land of green trees, blue water and a golden warm sun. Look around you finally made it


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

I joined because so far I haven't seen anyone act "superior" to everyone else. If you have a question, it's answered. No one "yells" at you or calls you stupid because they think you didn't search first, it's just answered. So far everyone has been very nice. Might be hanging around for a while...lol

Oh, and it's easy to find stuff on here. Everything is organized very well!


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I joined because im a flash addict and have a probelm....

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## XenoPhoenix (Jun 24, 2011)

I joined to enter the logo competition, and because this looks like a nice Android community you guys have going here


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

I posted this on Twitter last night, so this is a Copy/Paste
RT @Krylon360: The real reason I am moving to @RootzWiki.
The reason being is there are to many people on XDA that just want you to dev for them. They feel you are their personal dev, and if you venture out and dev other projects, you are betraying them, and they do nothing but slam you. I don't for a lot of phones for the donations, that isn't me. I dev for the experience. I dev for that post or tweet saying " I LOVE what you have done to my phone. This ROM/MOD kept me from tossing my phone for another. " It's those post that are the reason we do what we do. Sure, donations are nice, but we dont require you to pay us to use our work, never have, and never will. So, XDA was fun, however, people need to learn that devs aren't their personal servants.

You will be able to find me over at http://www.rootzwiki.com for now on.
@Krylon360


----------



## Billydroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I joined because krylon360's tweet told me too.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

I joined to get away from xda!!! Trolls!!!!!!!!!!!!! Noobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andr0id23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I joined because I'm hoping this site will quickly develop into one of the premier Android development forums. So far I have not been let down.


----------



## Brare (Jun 22, 2011)

I joined because the craziness that happens on xda is just unbearable anymore!
This site shows HUGE promise in being what xda started out as, but even better.
You guys embrace developers and regualr folks all in the same. The idea of COMMUNITY is awesome. I hope to be able to help and answer questions that I am able to answer. I love to give back to the community, I'm no developer but know my away around Android.


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

I joined because the general know-how of XDA and Phandroid forums is even worse than it used to be. I used to be able to ask a question on there if I wasn't sure about something or just trying to incite a constructive discussion and get a response, but now it's all "how do I root" "what is root" on 90% of the posts it seems

This site is not necessarily for only the elite, but I see it as a better community site for those of us who have some sort of knowledge with rooting and other processes associated with it. I feel more at home on RootzWiki because I know that I'm surrounded by respected Developers, Themers and other well known people from the Android community.

In addition, just from playing around in the "off topic" forum until there's more in my phone's section, I can tell the users have a better sense of humor and will actually jest with one another like buddies. That gives me a feeling of my little geeky home, like I'm with my family. I feel like this is going to be the best Android Community site there is!


----------



## 1madfitter (Jun 9, 2011)

This just seemed to be a better, more comfortable forum with, lets say, more advanced users. (not that it matters, because we were all noobs at one point). It's just a well needed fresh start


----------



## tKoHaXoR (Jun 25, 2011)

Joined to see what all the fuss was about. Oh and FIRST!!! Haha. I posted the first thread in the Vision/G2/Desire Z forum!! Whoooppty doo!


----------



## wildchld (Jun 24, 2011)

Why main reason was krylon360 but in last few days weeks if seen a lot of unhappy developers at XDA so a fresh new site should bring many of the best here. Love testing everything from A to Z a crackflasher at heart lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Because the guys behind RootzWiki actually look after the developers who bring all their traffic







it has a great sense of community already and I can't wait to see where it goes!

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

I joined cause all the other forums are cluttered. Figured we could start fresh here and keep it organized. Plus I like to be on the cutting edge of things...

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I joined because i saw cm4dx brewing up a storm here


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

I liked the poll here

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

I joined for one reason and one reason only. As a 37 year old outside of Detroit, I need to keep my pimp hand strong and my street cred fresh. 
That and Liquid releases here now, ooo that doesn't exactly come across the right way. 
I mean I have to come here....oooo dang. 
I mean in order to keep up with the latest Liquid GB, as this seems to be his new residence. Perhaps "the man" foreclosed on Liquid's site.

Upon arrival, I saw here all my favorite devs and modders which made joining a no brainer.

walkin the walk while tappin the talk
danceswithbongs


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome over bongs! looking forward to your hilarious posts, lol!


----------



## iceandfire (Jun 29, 2011)

I joined to show my work (roms) to great people who are looking to make their phones the way that they want!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I joined because it seems like a great site with awesome devs who enjoy helping people out rather than ignoring them or flaming people for questions/issues. The Android community is awesome and I'm glad to be apart of it and part of RootzWiki!


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

2 reasons.. 1.. XDA Pissed me off with screwing with other developers.. and 2.. CassDroid made me


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

The general climate in XDA was starting to become hostile. Not necessarily, because of the community, but more due to the way it has grown. When I started out there it was on the Eris, which was already dying by the time I got one. That forum was smaller and more communal, though there were of course minor flame wars. XDA has grown too quickly though, and there are too many people who demand things. I think it is bad enough to have expectations, demands are inexcusable. I'd noticed some of the Dev's and Mod's I respected most had much to do with RootzWiki. In some cases threads in XDA even linked here for downloads. I love the way this site treats Dev's, especially the idea of Dev phone give-away's. So after watching from a distance for a bit I decided to join.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

I joined because CM7 for DX was launched here but I stayed because people are cool and helpful.


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

I checked it out because liquid suggested it and joined because of the idea behind it. My hats off too you fellows!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

After lurking for a couple weeks, I decided to join Rootzwiki because of the community and plethora of information available. It truly is a great site, and it's nice to see people help each other with literally no drama or snide remarks (ie. learn to search, n00b ). I still lurk on many other Android-related forums, but Rootzwiki is the primary one I post on. Thanks to Rootzwiki, I was able to get CM7 on my phone without any issues at all. I caught the root bug and have been enjoying helping others since. Keep it up, Rootzwiki!


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I joined because so far this seems like a great community. And honeslty it is very organized with great dev support which is soooo crucial. There are even some devs here that I was under the impression were out of the game. Win Win


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

I joined after my searching (read *didn't know what the hell I was doing*) for info led to rootzwiki. I was immediately impressed by the friendliness of the community and the wealth of information available and as such decided to put down rootz (sorry had to ) and make this my home.


----------



## jammallnyte73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Pretty simple..... I got tired of the nasty comments I got from trollers on that other site. And when htcclay got hosed it was the time to move. No prize needed..... just the reason. Glad to be here.


----------



## MrsChains (Jul 6, 2011)

I joined because we've been supporting Rootzwiki since it was just an idea. I love the courtesies the site owners show towards devs, never taking anyone for granted, and always looking to give back to the community. I get more support from this one little site than I have ever gotten in any other forum. Thanks guys for giving me back my faith in the community!


----------



## Aaron636r (Jun 7, 2011)

Simple...Birdman's heavily involved here. Been following him since I picked up the first Droid. No ass kissin' here...just a great developer.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I am an ardent supporter of the letter s being replaced with a z. Also, I am still hoping that a root solution will one day be available for my mini Victrola.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

I heard you had cookies. LOL active member of DF and this is a great site to get more up to date info on new releases. Plus it seems that more on this site are a little bit more serious about what product they put out.


----------



## Snipa (Jun 29, 2011)

I personally joined as a primary point of contact for http://goo-inside.me/ and the fact that this forum feels like it's attracted some smarter users.


----------



## xwera43 (Jul 9, 2011)

I joined simply because I feel you learn something new every day. Figured since I look at it that way... You can help someone learn something new every day. Following some devs on Twitter that are on here was a good reason too. 

X

Edit: Plus you asked to "Share" your registration post on G+ so I figured if I was going to share, I should join. :androidwink:


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Because I was tired of all the noobs on DF asking stupid questions. You guys seemed to be pretty cool and know what your talking about


----------



## elliotthj91 (Jul 9, 2011)

Because you unbricked my DX after I attempted to flash my first ROM.


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

Not gonna lie ... I joined because r2doesinc/slayher and their respective teams posted up here and omfgb/cm7 are both so excellent I don't know which one to run which day. Oh and jcase tweeted it and said to join.

Call me a referral customer


----------



## rommy0515 (Jul 12, 2011)

I joined because you guys seemed cool. It wasn't really more complicated than that. I need my android fix, and xda hasn't been doing it for me lately.

Glad to be here! I hope I learn a lot!

Sent by smoke signal from the Great American West


----------



## ronsa (Jul 12, 2011)

I Am a strong follower of the Das BAMF Roms. they created their own site and mentioned RootzWiki also. So I am now here to learn and to share.


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Slayher, and BAMF brought me here from the bolt. Have also gotten tired of some of the rude people on xda, and I like the atmosphere over here better. Those two devs are big names for the bolt, and if they are behind you, you have to be doing something right :smile3:


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Got tired of immaturity. Plus I use BAMF/CM7 and Slayher & Adrynalyne said to come here, so I did. :tongue2:


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Annoyed by xda drama.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyDVDZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Team Bamf came here, I like their ROMS a lot, and hated all the gimmedatz drama that was becoming more and more prevalent at "the other place". I like my ROM flashing drama-free, thank you very much.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Honestly I came because CM4D2G was being dev'd here and there isn't anything going on with Motorola forums over at XDA really (Makes me sad, I loved that place when I was dev'ing for my Kaiser and my U8150) So I came here to help my fellow D2G owner. So far we are really close to getting a full rom working. Don't think it would've been possible over at XDA.


----------



## JAJ (Jun 24, 2011)

I joined because the site is fresh & full of info, no snarkiness to contend with. Also because I followed a bunch of my fav Devs here


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I joined because being apart of a new community sounds like something good to be apart of.


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

I joined because of all the great modders, themers, and devs. The excitement, help, and support given by this great community. I want to say thank you all for your passion.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Kwes1020 (Jun 24, 2011)

I joined when all my favorite devs started using and talking about these forums. 5k members I guess all the retweets worked!


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

I joined because i am an android addict and this seemed like a great new place to get more information and help out when i can.

Transmitted from my Droid X using tapatalk.... Skynet AOSP Liberty ROM.....
If I have to explain you probably wouldn't understand anyway......
twitter: Getsome_122


----------



## crazy25000 (Jul 21, 2011)

My friend told me a kitten dies every time I click on X instead of Z


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I joined because the group of people who started the forum seem like cool guys who are interested in more than making money.


----------



## cybok0 (Jun 24, 2011)

I joined because I had to follow Krylon360. He did great work for the SGS4G and would like to continue to follow his work.


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

I first found this site while looking for information on rooting and ROMs. Then found dfgas who is working on the phone I have on a different site so was using both. Now I'm mostly using this one because of the atmosphere and because the developer I follow post mostly here.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Joined because gingeritis and chingys roms moved here.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LowFire (Jul 23, 2011)

Joined because Jcase is here and I like his no BS attitude

Also r2doesinc has his OM ROMs here

And I have a good base knowledge, just wanting to learn more and more from the excellent amount of experience this board provides...is my nose brown enough yet?


----------



## Marper (Jul 23, 2011)

Tired of being bashed to heck on other forums because I ask a stupid question. Old bullentin board user and techie that remember the days when we joined electronic communities to help one another not drown people out with insults. I stumbled on a "rant" thread from one of the mod's here and that convinced me to look into this community. Thanks


----------



## XBoosterX (Jul 20, 2011)

I joined because all the cool kids are doing it!!


----------



## jruweaver (Jul 6, 2011)

I joined because other developer forums are becoming little more than flame wars. I hope that this forum does not become as those are.


----------



## motodroidx6365 (Jun 15, 2011)

I joined RW to learn and im not disappointed. Great source of info.
Well done guys.

Sent from my nail using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I joined because I noticed a lot of very helpful threads were coming from here. I thought I might be of more help to others as well here.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

CyanogenMod!

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I joined because another site (will remain nameless ) has gotten out of hand and this site is a breath of fresh air and the developers on here are willing to help and people don't give the new people grief. I am loving Rootz more and more every day!


----------



## dkoss (Jul 24, 2011)

I joined because your Andy has an eye patch. Argghh!!


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been trying to come up with something funny for two hours and got nothin. I joined because I enjoy the group 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

See last post. :O)


----------



## Drootz (Jun 10, 2011)

I joined because too much android is never a bad thing and neither is being able to ask for help, from people with the same interest.


----------



## Neogenx (Jul 27, 2011)

Stumbled upon the Sully annoucement on AndroidSpin, found him badass! And the fact, the site is paving the road for people wanting to learn more and continue to add to the open source community!


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

A few reasons but most impt was I followed some well known respected devs from another site to here.


----------



## kraymanbauer (Jun 9, 2011)

Asked a question and was not replyed to like I was a 2 year old idiot. Got a quick friendly response and was not given the old "let me google that for you " video. It always amazed me that time is spent making a vid as a wise ass response to a ? Instead of using that time to help someone out. Not a noob...rooting for a couple of years now. Glad to have a solid home for my interests now!

sent from the LIGHTNING capital of my hand!


----------



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

I joined because this is a much more friendly community then most other forums I've been on. This forum has become my primary android forum to troll around on!


----------



## charansingh (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought this forum told us how to add roots to ur rootless plant


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

Like many of the others on this forum, I joined because this is where all the cool people are. In addition to the great devs who came here, I already "know" a fair amount of the regulars from the Incredible and TB forums from previous sites.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

I joined cuz I liked the rootzwiki shirts

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost1227 (Jul 29, 2011)

I joined just to vote in this poll, but I think I'm gonna be staying around.


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

I joined because this feels more Droid Family like. When you ask a question you get all kinds of help and nobody is going off on anyone about what a stupid mistake they made. I am not worried about sharing if I have done something stupid because someone else may benefit from my mistake. And even the silly questions get answered here. One of the great things about this forum is that people realize that we aren't all BAS degree holders in programming and linux. Some of us are just enthusiasts who think that when we're the one paying for a phone we should be the one to decide what goes in it and on it. 
You can find mods, ROMS, wallpapers, splash screens and all sorts of other cool adaptations. No matter what phone you have it's easy to see that people can be very creative with their modifications even when it comes down to something like their home screen or as complicated as their battery mod. (ok thats complicated for me). I am not a supporting member yet but that has more to do with recent financial burdens than my willingness to do so. But you still get the same help whether you are or not. That's pretty much it as to why i joined


----------



## Segnaro (Jun 30, 2011)

All the other kids were doing it. :tongue3:


----------



## Mefloump (Jul 28, 2011)

I joined because all my favorite developers started posting here instead of XDA. I like it here better anyways. People are more friendly and helpful.


----------



## billwinkle (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm following my favorite developer thederekjay who provides us with the outstanding rom miui. On his recommendation I came here and in one day I find it so much better here than xda. I truly hope that all the negativity stays over there. I hope I can contribute good things here. Oh by the way, I do read the op before asking questions. Cheers!


----------



## swuln (Jul 27, 2011)

I honestly did not know about rootswiki until recently ... I heard a dev I was following was not getting the dev recognition he deserved in another forum.... I believe if you put your time, effort, and knowledge into developing and helping others you should at the least be recognized ..... A lot of people forget that devs do this for free ..... They deserve to be recognized for their contributions to the community .... sorry if this is too long .... just had to say my piece ...


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

I joined because I wanted to go to one site not 5 to get the roms and bacon I need for my phones. This Site exploded on the scene and had all the good devs flocking to it. I had to come I don't think I had a choice. Plus I am an aspiring themer and the thought that I could get a phone just for having fun is great. It actually is part of the reason I will be releasing some of my work soon.

Sent from miui4dx


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

I joined because I love my x and I like being upto date on everything and this seems like the place to be for that. And every ones friendly


----------



## lilstevie (Jun 21, 2011)

I joined here because rootz support the developers (marking them as developers and the device giveaway) where xda-devs don't really care about anyone but themselves


----------



## Cimer (Aug 1, 2011)

I joined for the fun of it, plus I like to give new emerging sites support =]


----------



## defrogme (Aug 2, 2011)

Joined because that other site went downhill fast. Oh, and because I've heard good things about this site and I thought I'd check it out.


----------



## jayxero (Aug 2, 2011)

I joined because im looking for an android forum site that is fresh and uncorrupted


----------



## christo37 (Aug 2, 2011)

i joined because i have learned alot over the past year and half and you were the ones that showed me how to root my frist droid it felt like a kid at christmas again.I want to help others to be able to have that same feeling so i joined to help out the ones that due not know what to do and to continue to learn more from this to awesome website.


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

I joined to learn, help, and meet people that are interested in the Android OS and everything that goes with it. Someone said something about community and open source two things I'm very fond of.


----------



## LORD JUNIOR (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Everybody!
I heard good things about RootzWiki and Because Virtuous Team is headed this way. Just supporting this great Rom Virtuous Unity.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I joined because this is where all the good Dev's are!


----------



## KaiKanE (Jun 24, 2011)

I've joined to support RootzWiki, Devs, and users anyway Possible.
Also, I hate using XDA


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I joined because this was the first forum I saw that actually supported the devs. I mean helping out one dev that wrecked his phone get a new one so he could start developing for it. Unheard of on other sites. RootzWiki, if you keep that mentality you will be the biggest dev site out before long.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## eibbed0001 (Aug 5, 2011)

Followed some Fascinating developers here.


----------



## eibbed0001 (Aug 5, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## Zalatorisaurus (Aug 7, 2011)

Joined to help a new community grow! I hope this one turns into something great!


----------



## JJcas15 (Aug 7, 2011)

Joined because of all the good things I've heard about this site!!... and too much Android is never a bad thing!!


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

My first and certainly not my last android phone is the droid x, which I have had since 07/2010. At the time, verizon didn't have an iphone and the droid was supposed to be the next best thing. Once verizon had the iphone, it didn't seem better then what I had.

I love the whole concept of android being open source. I'm always interested in possibilities and how I
can utilize them. Right before the OTA GB, I started looking into flashing roms. I am now interested in exploring possibilities within the android community. From the Droid X forum / Gingerbread hacking and development, it was suggested that I check out the information here.

I am looking forward to extending my android education in this forum.


----------



## Superaj (Aug 3, 2011)

I joined because a lot of the great developers for my fascinate left xda and came here.


----------



## GDOFWR420 (Jul 22, 2011)

Heard development was poppin off here and all the devs are supporting you guys here at rootzwiki. So I Brough myself on over and this site is great also clutter free.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined to learn knowledge from others on RootzWiki,and pass it along to others .
As well as share knowledge that I have learned already before RootzWiki existed.
I became a member as soon as this site was accepting memberships.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I joined because I heard this is where all the devs are coming. I love Android and everyone that supports it.

Furthermore, that "other site" was getting annoying. Too many people talking down to others because of a question. Being a former mod at AC, I know what its like to deal with forum members. The things people get away with [at both sites] are a joke.


----------



## CdTDroiD (Aug 10, 2011)

I joined because Sam told me 2 hehehe... kidding  But really, a new place for us dev's to come, im into it! Plus it does get a bit tiring on other sites with all the "I am way smarter than you" BS  Looks great guys! im sure it will expload!


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Well I joined because of the tireless effort that b16, birdman and the rest of the great developers have given to android.. being from a certain well known blog has allowed me to see just how much these guys give back to the community. I couldn't not join, just that simple..


----------



## Cal3b (Aug 7, 2011)

I joined because I think this site will be better about keeping the trolls out *crosses fingers* and because of that will attract more devs.


----------



## MikeyFlo (Jun 29, 2011)

I joined because r2doesinc came over here..and I was tired of sifting through 200-300 page topics looking for answers and getting flamed for not reading every post when I did ask a question


----------



## oostah (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm here for the easygoing people great dev's. Its nice to be able to find what I need where I look instead of hunting through threads of he said she said BS. Thanks to all for this awesome place.


----------



## zerok (Aug 5, 2011)

Joined in to hope of find a place with development for the Kyocera Echo.


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

This seems to be the place for people that want to get more out of their phones. ROMs, hacks, tweaks, etc. without attitude. Just supporting each other in a good community.

-m

{ droidX «» cm7 nightly «» tapatalk }


----------



## Shortlived (Aug 8, 2011)

I joined because i'm sick of all the trash at that "other" site and virtuous said they were comming here.


----------



## bobbydukes707 (Jun 8, 2011)

I came because I wanted to be ahead of the game when others heard about how awesome it is and beat the mass exodus from the other site.

Sent from my butt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

Because it had a significantly smaller userbase than you-know-where.

hipsterkitty.jpg

XD

Sent from muh Supersonic


----------



## Tantr (Jul 22, 2011)

joined because of better dev support!


----------



## XDroidX (Aug 15, 2011)

I have had my Droid X for a year, been rooted for about 9 months but just recently discovered the world of Roms. I have to say I am addicted and I have found an insane amount of good information on this site. I felt it was only right to join the forum and hopefully return some of that knowledge I have recieved.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Joined because I was already in almost every forum albeit silently. I donate quite a bit and try to help through monetary if not any other way. Every other site the members have become too "big headed" for my taste and I have started to withdrawal my support because of it. I work with a lot of app devs in testing and trying beta forms of what they have to offer. I own my own business and have 13 different Android devices spanning 3 different carriers and almost INSIST that all my employees and friends become familiar with the OS and root (if possible) their devices. I look forward to seeing what progress can be made here and what feedback and help I can provide. Only drawback is I'm mobile 99% of the time, so I was seriously drawn once Rootzwiki came out with their own app!


----------



## fitsnugly (Jul 24, 2011)

I joined because of the ultra soft toilet paper you put in the bathrooms.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

I joined because I started using OMFGB awhile ago and had never heard of rootzwiki, and because XDA is filled with trolls and I don't really see that here (yet, and hopefully never).


----------



## NikonElite (Aug 15, 2011)

I joined as i saw a wiki, and and saw how useful it was.

Thought I'd hangout now in the irc chan and the forum

A slightly smaller community than xda but the quality is better... I kinda hope it doesn't get TOO big with trolls and people just arguing

Sent from my Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------



## Raiden805 (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't care much for the give away, but I came here because I saw that r2doesinc moved from XDA Developers to Rootzwiki and I was seeing that everyone referred to his ROM's for flashing the most updated Android OS. That's the main reason, and so I could learn a lot more about Android and maybe do some stuff of my own. I hope this community grows bigger


----------



## Jnad32 (Aug 16, 2011)

Virtuous Unity is having an open beta through this site.


----------



## scott021467 (Jun 24, 2011)

I joined because this is the home of MIUI and OMFGB. Also because it seems that this is the one place fire sharing of ideas without the b.s. that goes on at some of the others.


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

I joined because I was on the virtuous unity site looking for a changelog and somehow stumbled upon here, and was like "oh, new site? Cool let's join!"xD


----------



## vynyard1 (Jul 15, 2011)

I joined because i wanted to learn more about my new android phone. This site offers such grate inter action with the ease for a beginner such as myself. Just wanted to say thanks to all who contribute. Keep up the great work.


----------



## iNfAMOUS702 (Jun 21, 2011)

I joined cuz all my favorite devs came here...XDA was full of nonsense -_-


----------



## dxmike12 (Aug 18, 2011)

Joined cuz too much Android can never be a bad thing! Plus needed more info and help on MIUI for my DX.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I joined when it was still kinda small, just beginning to blow up, I followed all these guys on twitter and read the things they posted on uncut and their blogs, I always liked what they did and what they had to say, people who run or moderate for the other sites are uptight, knit picky about every little post, sometimes disrespectful, always high strung and uncomfortable and it got very old, it has an atmosphere I can relax in, I'm happy that this site keeps blowing up.


----------



## Scorch (Aug 17, 2011)

I joined because honestly this is the most helpful and resource packed android rooting site on the planet right now! Everyone seems so helpful and friendly it is a great change of pace vs. what I have been seeing previously.


----------



## mounttimp (Aug 16, 2011)

Well i came over to get a bata release and started to look around while I was waiting and it just seems more like a easygoing 
place that makes you relaxed 
Enough to ask or post without 
wondering who's going to get slamed by supereggos it just seems like you can relax. O and they didn't release the bata here first but I got a new place to learn and share

Thanks

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mikew29 (Jul 19, 2011)

That pirate android was too cool to ignore


----------



## michaelnel (Aug 18, 2011)

XDA seems to have gotten really oppressive, and this place seems much friendlier. Also because I am running Virtuous Unity and they recommend this place.


----------



## rand4ll (Aug 20, 2011)

I joined because its another good place for roms and such!


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

i came to this site because quite frankly... "that one site" (we dare not speak its name) kinda blows a fat one. and your just a paycheck to them. atleast this site pays its mods and is constantly hooking up its devs! I LOVE YOU ROOTZWIKI! will you marry me! lol


----------



## brentos (Aug 21, 2011)

Purchased an HP TouchPad and found my way here via the RootzWiki twitter account.


----------



## XeroAura (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol same as the guy above me. Found out through iDevice devs who were tweeting about you guys on twitter. Waiting for my TouchPad to arrive in a week


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

I joined here for many reasons.
First r2doesinc told me about here came, saw, and loved
Two better support (unlike a not to be named site)
Three better layout/tags i can easily find devs,themers and roms
lastly Better Dev support.


----------



## txsrooster (Aug 22, 2011)

I joined to part of the excitement...I bought the touchpad for my daughter..and just when she wants a new one..bam. Install andoid.


----------



## murd0ck (Jul 4, 2011)

I joined for the life time supply of BACON and of course the girls.... Just kidding.... Like so many of you I want to learn about android and things root but Bacon never hurts either...


----------



## wdfowty (Jul 16, 2011)

I joined because I see great potential in this fast-growing community, and for teh rootz, ofc


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

I joined because everytime I Google an issue, mod, ROM or whatever, rootzwiki always came up in the results! It only made sense. I stayed because it is an awesome community. Also, I deleted all my other forum apps, rootzwiki is where its at. I don't have to look five different places for information, only one now!


----------



## reyztec (Aug 11, 2011)

I joined because I wanted in on the latest of ROMS and rootz for most of my divices


----------



## picord (Aug 22, 2011)

I joined because the Virtuous team said that they would be posting updates here, and this looks like a cool forum


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I joined because I wanted to be part of an amazing community where I could find custom ROMS for my droid x!


----------



## rlcox (Aug 12, 2011)

I came over from elsewhere cause I became quite sick of certain folks griping about people asking legit questions instead of reading through, literally thousands of previous post in one thread, and 900 of them were those arguing about just that. I understand a lot of silly questions are repeated, but here it seems to be better understood that someone might have stepped in midway and simply doesn't have time to catch up...at that moment, anyway. Or maybe they're really not that search query minded of an individual, or just new at the game.

Bottom line...I don't sense the elitist attitude here. It seems the devs just simply like doing what they're doing, the end users like new toys on a regular basis, and everyone enjoys the social aspect that comes out of it when everyone can enjoy the sandbox together, and the new kid doesn't need to know a secret word just to come in and play with the rest.

Oh...and you have better coffee!


----------



## BabyBlues (Aug 22, 2011)

I joined because it seemed much more friendly and 'learning oriented' than some of the other sites. I have yet to explore a lot but it appears that everything is in one place and organized very well. I look forward to poking around and seeing what I come up with.


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

I joined because I kept seeing it causally thrown around on the other site so to be honest my interests got the best of me.

I'm just purely wanting a better and more organized way of learning on how to do certain procedures and in a more productive way.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabby (Aug 23, 2011)

I joined because I just bought a touchpad for peanuts and as I'm an android lover thanks to my desire, I want to be able to use android on it, so I want to support the devs, as I don't know anything about developpement ^^


----------



## SteveGoble (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe I can assist getting Droid running on one of these bad boys. Still trying to get one of my purchases to go through so I can get my development tablet!


----------



## Scloud (Aug 23, 2011)

I am a new up n' coming developer, and I am looking to better and/or deepen the knowledge I already have 
I am no genius, but I have an immense capacity to learn new things. Another reason I joined is due to this 
craze of the HPTpad being lowered to $99. I have a Viewsonic GtabComb, and I already own a Palm Pixi, which has the most current version of WebOS to date, plus I rooted it. I'm not a braggart, so I'll stop there. Happy to be here, happy to share here! If anyone else out there has a Viewsonic Gtab, lemme know if you need any assistance with modding...


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

tired of xda.


----------



## xiton (Aug 24, 2011)

Touchpad development.


----------



## Ifraaz (Aug 24, 2011)

coz I've been lurking trying to get info about touchdroid


----------



## ElZorro (Aug 22, 2011)

1) Got tired of xda
2) looking forward to Touchdroid, and
3) have a g2x that I want to eventually root
Plus u guys are the most reputable android community


----------



## eioous (Aug 12, 2011)

Because you guys have the word rootz and the word wiki together and that equals total awesomeness!!!


----------



## ApplesRevenge (Aug 25, 2011)

I lurked for a while, followed the G+ account, but the touchpad developed motivated me enough to register. So howdy. :smile3:


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> I joined for the women. Everyone knows that a well informed Android geek gets all the ladies!
> Thanks guys!





cassdroid said:


> I joined cus we has cool thongs and stuff.....
> 
> Actually I have wanted to learn more since I bought my OG D1. I found most of the forums to be well shit and not helpful, Iamandroid is my social spot and I have always gonna to rootzwiki to root (d1 dinc tbolt). B and drod and some other names I saw pissed off on twitter are guys I consider to be good men and when I heard they had a secret project I WANTED TO PLAY!





hawgpapa said:


> I have figured out I am not too old (60) to keep on learning. Started with a Commodore 64 in mid-80's, self taught geek and know enough now to be dangerous. The Android community is the greatest thing I have been a part of, outside my family - which now includes four grandkids (9,7,5 & 3) - all of which play Angry Birds on my Droid, TB and Tab. That's my story and I'm sticking to it...even though I may regret the age thing!





bafish said:


> I joined to stay up on all new ROMs without bias, to find yet another community of Droid enthusiasts to cooperate with, to support a new forum, and to (hopefully) score one of these green Androids! But seriously, I'm excited to see what this forum has in store as it grows and thrives. Cheers!


Test Test Test


----------



## myn (Aug 19, 2011)

b16 said:


> Test Test Test


Works 10 chars


----------



## Linsalata28 (Aug 25, 2011)

I joined just cause I'm getting tired of the drama on xda and this looks like a great place to keep up on all things android which is one of my first loves . LOL


----------



## Swede2008 (Aug 26, 2011)

XDA's iron fist...but mostly, because Myn did :grin3: gotta follow the talent


----------



## RedSpyder (Aug 25, 2011)

I joined because you guys are pregnant of ideas and soon youll giving birth to a cute little Touchdroid!


----------



## dirkyd3rk (Aug 26, 2011)

I joined because i can....


----------



## solid (Aug 25, 2011)

i joined because i wanted to learn as much as i possible could about developing and themeing and the other sites (as far as i seen) offer half as much info as your site does.

but also cause myn.... he has the most stable roms i have ever run on my evo.


----------



## gewuerzwiesel30 (Aug 28, 2011)

i joined 'cause i can't wait to get my hands on android for my touchpad 

tapatalk'd in 3d with my optimus


----------



## whaat (Aug 28, 2011)

well i joined cause i didnt know anything about phones except how to text, and when i decided i wanted better performance out of my phone, i started researching roms and stuff and well i still cant figure it out, i even posted something on the noobs guide and waiting for a reply so my phone wont be such a dinosaur compared to everyone elses, so yea im here, phones are so much harder than computers


----------



## k-dogg (Aug 26, 2011)

I joined because I want to learn more about modding of hardware and learn from people who know what they're doing and share the interest.


----------



## jiggaholix (Aug 28, 2011)

I followed the development from another site...

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

Joined to Dev for the DX and D2!


----------



## ktez (Aug 11, 2011)

I joined to keep up with Chingy's roms after he left XDA - can't live without Gingeritis!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## phlash (Aug 30, 2011)

I have grown tired of wyyyyyyners and the demi god crap at the "other site." And......to follow Joel....It's like the day I donated to him..."poof" he went away....I actually had to go back and "read" the whole friggin thread to find him.......I feel better now.....


----------



## TweetyBear (Aug 31, 2011)

bought a touchpad and wanted to see development for it

Sent from my 3vo


----------



## Knothead (Jul 25, 2011)

I joined because it was here and I like reading aboutbandroid roms and such. Its another hobby.


----------



## bfederspill (Jun 27, 2011)

I joined because I was tired of all the fighting on all the other forums. At least when you have a question here it gets answered. Everywhere else you get flamed.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## daguasta (Aug 31, 2011)

quite simply I bought a HP Touchpad and am waiting for the Android OS for it!


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

I started out in sdx-developers on the samsung acclaim, where I met baked_tator and dfgas (team heinz). They then moved on to XDA, as they upgraded to the mesmerize. A few months later, I upgraded and moved to xda as well. Things went to hell on XDA because of poor to non-existent moderation, so the mass exodus began, as we needed a new home. So now here we are, banging away on the mesmerize and making HUGE progress thanks to a great community. Loved the place so much I had to support it's growth! Way to go RootzWiki!!


----------



## steevo (Sep 2, 2011)

the logo. that logo is bad ass.


----------



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

I joined after I realized there was more android discussion going on other than droidforums.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

Another TouchPad user here.

I know next to nothing about Android but I'm not willing to let my pig ignorance get in the way of polluting another forum with my drivel.


----------



## Basis (Jun 15, 2011)

The most important info for the most important devices running the most important OS.


----------



## pisk64 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have joined because i was looking for wise and fun community since i bought my Motorola Defy


----------



## withasteakknife (Sep 3, 2011)

i joined because i frequent several xbox and gaming forums and now that ive got my android i had to be a part of an android forum come on now


----------



## Runningwarrior08 (Aug 25, 2011)

I joined because I love making my electronics do more than they are "supposed to". Also its another place to hopefully broaden my knowledge of programming.


----------



## crashbang (Jun 8, 2011)

I joined hoping this would be the best place for Android development and it has so far! Xda is good but there is way too much crap going on over there. They are my last resort now! You guys have set up a great place for the community. Thanks so much!


----------



## droidzach (Aug 9, 2011)

I joined because I like to learn as much as possible about android, plus the camaraderie and the mods seem better here than XDA. This site seems to get updated Much Much faster also which is necessary when you are dealing with mobile phones that are coming out every few minutes it seems...Thank you Devs!


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

I joined for a simplistic reason... I used other sites and found alot of links back to hear... So I thought I'd get easier access to more information first... Rather then having someone else tell me about it

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------



## kenny8504 (Sep 4, 2011)

I joined to follow development of the HP touch pad and also the evo3d section and starting to love how mature everyone over here at rootzwiki are.

Sent from my oh so warm-3vo using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jailbait (Sep 3, 2011)

I figured you guys needed some help.


----------



## connerrs (Sep 6, 2011)

Joined because some of the best evo 3d developers have jumped ship from XDA to avoid the recent immaturity. Definitely seems like it's more mature and relaxed so far


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I joined because most of the devs I have been following are primarily on RootzWiki now. I also noticed how much neater and better moderated this site is compared to others making it easy to see why the devs came here in the first place. I'm liking RootzWiki:androidwink:


----------



## davec1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

Iron fist made me pist!


----------



## 2-loc (Sep 7, 2011)

I joined cause this is the place the be for android on touchpad status! and not so cluttered like xda!


----------



## douglasfamily (Sep 7, 2011)

I joined because of your wonderful team members. With their knowledgeable info I was able to root my GB Droid X. Thank you for that.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I doubt the giveaway is still going on, but I joined because the other big dev forum is getting out of hand with noobs and kids. Now there is nothing wrong with noobs and kids, but the whole attitude and trolling and just all together bull crap going on over there is starting to piss me off. I also heard Myn was here and wanted his Rom on my EVO 3D.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I joined because its what all the cool kids are doing!

Seriously I joined due to the trolling at some others sites. Its getting to the point where you can not even post anymore. And God forbid you are wrong when you do, rather than be corrected in a respectful way you are slammed with countless posts. The band of "trollitos" will come, quote, and flame away! I am no n00b, but I dont know everything. Sometimes I am wrong, OK so be it. Correct me, point out the error in my ways and be done. I dont need pics of Captain Jean-Luc Picard doing a face palm. Even though some of the pics are funny, it is totally uncalled for! Not saying I get those a lot, but I see some of the newer members getting ripped all the time. These newer members are the future devs of Android, well maybe not after getting flamed left and right.

Anyway, Thanks for building a new cool site!

/me has been a lurker since TouchDroid thread started.


----------



## Phateless (Sep 8, 2011)

Wanted to secure my screen name here and like the idea of a smaller community with less flaming.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

I bet your sick of this answer, but i joined because of the Touchpad Forum


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

I joined because i saw the thread where they were giving away a droid charge to a developer. It's the developers that really hold the device community together and to see a site helping and backing the devs is a fresh breath of air.


----------



## ladyjhova0928 (Sep 8, 2011)

I joined because I love Roman's work. I have used Trigger since I got my Vibrant and have never had any issues with my phone. I started finding links pointing to this site and like the information that I found. There is a lot more GB goodies here. I finally made the switch to the latest Trigger and will be flashing the OMFGB later on!!! Thanks for the great work!!


----------



## Nemosfate (Sep 8, 2011)

Some same reasons as nemo a. 
allot of linkbacks to here and want to follow some devs


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

I joined because i got sick and tired of other forums putting down newbs with comments like "If you dont know what it is then you shouldnt be rooting". these comunities were started for the reason of sharing knowledge. Not to put people down. Rootzwiki seems to be the the only one that is living up to that. All the others are starting to get way out of hand. Its turning into a bunch of newb bashing and" i have this and you dont so im not even going to tell you where to get it cause im better than you" bs. i.e. the absolute refusal to post links to sbf files. really? Rootzwiki is the only one i have found that has everything we need to learn,grow, and correct our mistakes as we learn. Guess thats why i became a supporting member.


----------



## oo- (Sep 13, 2011)

to help others and to learn more, once i have enough posts, i will post in the dev section to let others know times i am available to help to free up the dev's load

thanks to all


----------



## wildstang83 (Aug 17, 2011)

I joined because I like to develope and share my work. This is just a cool place to do that.


----------



## sckboy78 (Aug 2, 2011)

Joined because everything else is so damn stuffy! (XDA) Getting tired of the suck ups and butt kissers (Team Royal)

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdandy (Sep 24, 2011)

I was lonely


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

I joined cause I wanted to join a dev forum and Rootzwiki seem more friendly than big scary XDA


----------



## javaman (Aug 2, 2011)

Friendly and helpful people. Also to learn new things.


----------



## tecwizrd (Jul 20, 2011)

I joined in the hopes that one day you guys might give away a green android by Andrew Bell. It appears that my wait is over. :-D

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime7 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am a novice at Android, so my brother and I decided to join to learn more


----------



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

Prime7 said:


> I am a novice at Android, so my brother and I decided to join to learn more


That's right we are on our first Android phones, HTC Thunderbolts each. Rooting and ROMing is almost addicting, but we were still somewhat casual. Add in the "8 Weeks of Prime", and there u go, hence my brother's username


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Had a rooted droid 2, wasn't sure what to do with it. A friend at a bar turned me on to XDA developers...needless to say I wasn't terribly impressed despite the sheer size of the place. I happened to get a link to a dev thread here and after reading a bit I realized this is where the magic is happening.


----------



## nfcrockett (Jun 14, 2011)

I joined because RootzWiki actually supports the Android community and devs. Plus the "other" site is just ridiculous to say the least.


----------



## jocelyn (Jul 22, 2011)

Uhm, pretty much three reasons:


because I was bored
I was tired of the bickering on xda
and because roman always speaks highly of rootz


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Came because I saw Jt and other fascinate-relevant devs tweeting about the site and community quality of these forums, so I joined. My phone (Fascinate) and tablet (Iconia A500) don't have the most bustling of sections but I still check in relatively often and try to contribute when i can.


----------



## VaperMonkey (Oct 11, 2011)

XDA has gone down hill lately. Need a good friendly place to call home.


----------



## stats555 (Sep 28, 2011)

I know one of the creator's and like the kicked back atmosphere, smaller site so its easier to navigate.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

The usual. Xda has kinda been on a downhill slope, Rootz is more user and dev friendly. How often does xda help out the community by giving out dev phones? Not that it matters since I use tapatalk to manage all my forums, but I also like the Rootz app interface better than xda and tapatalk, just wish it could manage multiple forums, and that it had a thanks button and inverted theme (though I did find one here)


----------



## Mikey1022 (Jun 24, 2011)

I joined too make sure no one takes my name and pretends too be me :androidwink:
Great site and hope all goes well here for you guys.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i joined because all the devs moved here and xda is on a banning spree.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I joined cause I love teh Rootz.


----------



## gflare (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as a great many other recent registrants. I came here via some threads on XDA, and made the decision to register because of the good discussions here and the Prime Giveaway.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Came over here when first thunderbolt ROM came out...bolted I think

[email protected]
you should have killed me, when you had the chance


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

i thought this was a site for tree enthusiasts...


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

The users here are not douches. Seems like everyone here wants a great experience.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

As many other people, I've migrated over from XDA. It seems i've migrated through many websites for the same thing, moderators becoming power hungry. Well Rootzwiki, I'm here to stay.


----------



## hubesiagosa5 (Oct 8, 2011)

I joined because I like networking and thus I want to be a part of this community, learn more and enjoy myself.


----------



## KYHusker (Oct 18, 2011)

Rootz for me Because I need to learn Android before ICS and GN arrive. and my 9650 is kaput. Time to evolve.


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Looking to increase the size of my E-penis


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

I joined because the devs won't post on xda. Lol


----------



## LifTed_JK (Aug 1, 2011)

I joined because I was told there would be hot naked girls and free beer. A couple screen shots came close to the first one but no word on the free beer.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 18, 2011)

I joined this forum because it was another opportunity to show my creations to the wider community and the community as a whole seems a load nicer than XDA.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

I joined because this forum doesn't make you feel stupid for not knowing something like certain other sites...


----------



## SP120K (Oct 4, 2011)

I joined to have another forum to browse each morning. I see lots of threads here shared on other forums. I have about 4 sites I frequently read on but this one has been more helpful than about 2 of the others.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nitroz said:


> I joined this forum because it was another opportunity to show my creations to the wider community and the community as a whole seems a load nicer than XDA.


Can't wait to see what you have in store!


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

Honestly, the CM guys working on the touchpad port were here. Now that I'm using it more I love it! I'm actually able to get to help people (despite being noobish) and there aren't tons of flamers jumping on everyone else!


----------



## Blade765 (Jun 9, 2011)

I joined this site because "The Steve's", as I call them, are really awesome guys who care about THE COMMUNITY. They said, from the beginning, that this forum was for us, and they continue to do these things, for us. The coolest guys in the world run this place! That, is why I signed up here. That's why I call this place home.


----------



## IAmTheOneTheyCallNeo (Oct 10, 2011)

CM7 Dev PonsAsinorem asked me to


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

[quote name=\'IAmTheOneTheyCallNeo\' timestamp=\'1319404744\' post=\'188031\']
CM7 Dev PonsAsinorem asked me to








[/quote]

Just want to point out, as taken from the Incredible CM7.1 Nightly thread:
\"Credits/Thanks

All credit goes to Cyanogen and the rest of the CM team, and especially our Droid Incredible maintainers, as listed by the CyanogenMod site: jistone (aka CUViper), slayher, and of course, Koush. I\'m just trying to maintain a thread to collect and share information and troubleshooting for the CM7.1 Nightlies.\"

Hence why I stress to read the OP.









P.S. Thanks for coming, the Incredible forum would be a lot lonelier without you, Synister, byrong, now tiny, and the rest of the Incredible users who are slowly making their way here.


----------



## a_droid (Oct 5, 2011)

I joined this forum,so i can keep an eye on updates


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I joined because I go where the information is. Doesn't matter the forum, IRC channel or website. If it has useful information worth reading, I won't be far behind. Information and sharing it with others willing to learn is what Linux and Android are all about and I couldn't agree more.

Oh and rootzwiki has a pretty nice way of distributing that information


----------



## Mr warne (Nov 16, 2011)

I join this forum because I was feel bore. Now i am enjoying.


----------



## anon20 (Nov 7, 2011)

I joined because I'm tired of the BS that goes on in other forums.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I joined cause birdman nudged me to =]


----------



## redneckdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

I joined after lurking for a few months mainly because this site is clean, easy to read, and full of many wise, friendly enthusiasts like me. Whether its a car or a cell phone I just can't leave it stock!


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

I joined this forum because it was recommended by a customer of mine. Bionic is, I believe my 13th device in a year and a half, this is my first time rooting and flashing ROMs. This forum is 99.9% full of great enthusiasts who enjoy helping and I enjoy learning. And I how love flashing updates. Refresh, refresh refresh. Etc...... lol

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## SynisterWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

i joined because XDA is turning into a high school aka DRAMA! The students are bad talking the teachers and the administration is doing little to nothing to fix this. they sent out a memo about "iron fist" but they enforce that more on the teachers than the students. over here on rootz people respect one and another like XDA use to be. Plus you guys have a cooler name then XDA.









#mynewhome.


----------



## Rolfsted (Jul 14, 2011)

I joined because I have a droid x and a galaxy tab 7 inch and the development for both on this forum is excellent. In fact I believe this is the only forum supporting the cdma Verizon tab.


----------



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

To be cool

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

Because it's nicely structured, and a change from xda

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

I joined after upgrading to Gingerbread and seeking an anwser in the forums.

The members are informative, always seem willing to help resolve issues & test new methods to make the Android experience better!


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

great people, great community, frequent posts from developers, HELPING hands (from devs and anonymous users benefiting all of us less informed/knowledgeable) pretty much sums up why i joined


----------



## Melon Bread (Nov 29, 2011)

Seemed like a nice XDA alternative


----------



## xeno2011 (Nov 6, 2011)

Got a lot of ROM's and kernel's that I like to follow, and it's really easy to use.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

tired of drama


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Anything special planned for the 50k user mark?


b16 said:


> ****UPDATE****
> 
> We now have 21k+ members. Give away is done. But you can bet your butt when we hit 30k, its going to be something cool as hell. Just watch.


----------



## libs (Dec 14, 2011)

I joined because I need to get my fix. I also paid two bucks for another forum I don't really need cuz I get it in my google feed and in tapatalk but I did because it means I care about the devvin ladies.

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I joined because I wanted to join a community that wasn't bloated with other stuff and where you can get lost if you missed one day at the forums. Also at the time there really wasn't any good android forums and this one pretty much exploded when it started. I like the family thing here. seems like a nice way to introduce users that we dont really like flaming or calling one another trolls


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

CAUSE I LIKE IT !!


----------



## Teh Tris (Jan 3, 2012)

Joined up because a guy from work recommended it when i overheard him talking about rooting things.


----------



## Avelnan (Jul 15, 2011)

I felt like it.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I joined because the people who run this site keep a friendly atmosphere, and to show some love for my homie bird!


----------



## a.mcdear (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't join, my phone joined for me.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

rootz easily deserves 100 mil... ..billion members.






________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Like the developers here, the ROM availabilities, and I got a new device so I thought I'd check it out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

I joined because I needed a new home.







Well actually I joined a few months back to check it out but haven't been very active until now cause I do need a new home














but I will be more active now. Thanks for having me!


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

Stumbled on the site and love it. The layouts are great and it's not as cluttered as XDA. Help from members is awesome, and I'm starting to develop boot animations. Thanks RootzWiki!

Sent from my Modded, Overclocked, and Customized Fascinate using RootzWiki.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jan 15, 2012)

i joined bc some devs that i follow post work here! ive also heard it was a good forum for android devices


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

why not join?
















lol but seriously this community is very supportive so that's why i joined


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I joined because I liked the layout and forum setup. Probably sounds ridiculous to some, but I got tired of browsing through forum after forum to get where I wanted to be on XDA. Made information I wanted, easier to find.

That and the lack of elitists.


----------



## bigtom624 (Jun 28, 2011)

I joined because the people here don't act like the developers owe them something. I really hope it stays that way.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

I joined to get away from XDA. Simple as that.

I STAYED because i really like the layout of the site, the interactivity of the groups here, and the all around better... "attitude" of the place. AND the new theme looks SICK!


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Found more support for current device here than on xda so decided to make an account.


----------



## djRamage (Feb 12, 2012)

I joined because I have been lurking without posting for FAR too long... Thank you for all the knowledge rootz, It's time I give some back.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I was one of the first to join. Is there a way to look up what number I am?

I joined because I followed the creation of the site and wanted to be part of this awesome community.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

The number left of your name is your number.


----------



## randyrkelly (Aug 8, 2011)

tired of XDA bullshit


----------



## Cerpin taxt (Feb 14, 2012)

I will join any forum with quality roms for my senny. Also trip is here 

Sent from the Comatorium


----------



## Quattroped (Feb 24, 2012)

I first came here at the recommendation of jrummy. I like what I see and I hope to be able to use and eventually add to the collective wisdom.


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

I remember someone saying something to me about rooting back when I got my D1...through Google I found Droid forums and was rooted 3hrs later...I've been a long standing member of many forums all the way through my D1, DX, bionic, and now my GNex. You will b amazed at how fast u learn this stuff if u have the time to read. The forum members are amazing here!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

cuz of teh bewbs


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

Been rooting for about two years, recently got into developing, still in the learning process, eventually plan on applying to be a developer on here. I like the people here, the site looks great, no better place for Android Discussion.


----------



## joeywas (Feb 25, 2012)

Joined because someone on my twitter feed mentioned your recent giveaway. Checked the site out, was impressed with it, joined up, and retweeted about the giveaway


----------



## wiiareonfire (Feb 5, 2012)

My older brother recommended this community, and so far, nobody seems pushy or shouty, much unlike XDA unspeakable places.


----------



## Everyday Legend (Feb 13, 2012)

I have paid attention to Android development well before I owned a handset, and I've been lurking as a guest in no less than 6 different spots. I only registered for one - here.

Just as smart as XDA (with a lot of the same members), with a lot less emphasis on drama and pissing contests. This place is also a lot more friendly to newcomers, which helps in keeping more people coming into the fold, which helps in getting people comfortable enough to attempt to cultivate their own development skills. This tends to grow a strong and cohesive community much better than pointing and laughing at those who dared to ask simple questions, and then to act that those questions are so far beneath someone to provide a concise, straight answer with minimum condescension applied.

So, in short, folks just seemed a little nicer here. That's why I chose RootzWiki.


----------



## chriskraus (Feb 26, 2012)

I am new to Android. I am completely comfortable messing around with computers/devices (preferably with a way to restore), but i'm new to android.
I bought myself an Android device (Samsung Admire), and if I could get this phone working with a ROM that doesn't come with all of the carrier stuff, I would be willing to test things out on it.
-Chris


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Because of the smacktalk and bullshit that goes on many other forums. I'm proud of the fact that on ROOTZWIKI can ask what the hell I want and don't get flamed for it. I also really like that you guys give out free stuff to developers. That's just awesome.


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

I joined to get a dang tag Theme/dev dont care about give aways just want to move up in the ranks. B16 cmon man once a marine always a marine.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I joined because I was sick and tired of XDA.


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

Been lurking around a few forums, just like "Everyday Legend" lol. I've learned so much on this forum since I got my T-Bolt. The community sense here is amazing. These peoples love of android and open source has made a great impression on me. I will be trying to contribute as much as I can while I learn to develop on these great devices!


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Followed JT1134 from the other place.

Stayed because you guys make it feel like a community

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I joined a few other forums when I got my first android phone backing in Dec 2010. I liked them and they were great for learning my new toy. It seemed over time, they dev'ing slowed on those sites and things seemed to slow. Once GB hit for the dx, things picked up and then this site was formed. No offense to other site but this is the site for me. All of the best dev's, great support and very helpful posters.


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Cm7 for the DroidX.

it was a good day


----------



## sexuf (Oct 19, 2011)

Came here because my favorite developers for my phone(Inc2) started getting fed up with XDA's community and moving their work to here, so naturally I had to follow them here.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Seems to be one of few places where there's a lot of devs in one place and don't have to duck when you ask a question like in xda. Mice to get to ask a dev about their rom and problems with it (well most. There are a select few







). Instead of downloading off a link in some site and have no real support if run in to problems. I have recommended this site a lot when people has issues or wonder what people thought of a rom. Just plain looking for a rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Seems to be one of few places where there's a lot of devs in one place and don't have to duck when you ask a question like in xda. Mice to get to ask a dev about their rom and problems with it (well most. There are a select few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 - XDA is kinda scary when you're a n00b, and can be rather annoying when you're not. From here I could judge what some of the Devs were like and then not be scared to dive into a new ROM by someone who wasn't an ass!


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

I joined because this site has my favorite Devs but then it is the cleanest and best organized of all the rom sites. not only that it has decent bits of news. Love the wiki portion that explains rooting and essentials needed. plus all the devotion Rootzwiki has to it's devs and themers is by far the best. which is why the devs continue to come here most likely. It just seems like this is what android community is all about.


----------



## MrBobo (Mar 9, 2012)

I love to follow android development and am interested to see if any devs on here were working on a rom for the new zte warp on boost mobile.


----------



## Ssjswah (Mar 6, 2012)

Great community, knowledgeable,good group of folks.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Jays2Kings (Nov 28, 2011)

I heard there was ICS roms for the Droid X here, I heard right haha.

But yeah great Devs here, especially for Motorola phones.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2012)

Joined because of a great Dev came here. I thought I could check out since he did!


----------



## darkamor (Mar 20, 2012)

I am an HTC DROID INCREDIBLE user, I support Android Smart Phones (yay open source!), I want to learn all that I can about my existing Android Smart Phone & what the next replacement Android Smart Phone will be .... & to meet fellow Android Smart Phone users ...

- needs a TRON Android logo here -


----------



## n_spreck (Mar 24, 2012)

Joint because I love reading about cool new stuff made by people just for their cause and not for profit as the main reason.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## cantIntoCode (Mar 25, 2012)

Simply to get away from another website. There users are just downright terrible.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

cantIntoCode said:


> Simply to get away from another website. There users are just downright terrible.


Let me guess... XDA?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i joined because i'd heard great things about rootzwiki as compared to other similar sites, liked the mission statement here, and wanted to be a part of a great android community of users new and experienced. android is a community of users that can all benefit from talking, sharing, and learning with eachother, that's why i stay here.


----------



## sextape (Mar 27, 2012)

because xda was full of whiny ass bitches lol....







just kidding


----------



## cantIntoCode (Mar 25, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Let me guess... XDA?


Guessed correctly, I current analysis is that people go there because ''it maezk mai fone uber koolz' and not to support active development.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

i joined because this is the beeessst android website ive ever seen. ive only been using android less than a year and right off the bat i said "ok, theres got to be a way to get these stupid games off here" (uno and midnight bowling haha) and after a lil while at a dinky site thats mods think they are the android police (because there android knowledge is at 0, they have to do something important haha) i found my way to rootz.... and i dont think ill ever leave









p.s. 
my 5 year old uses my old d1 as a replacement for his ipod (and loooves it LOL) and hed just looove a plushie


----------



## CrazyC666 (Mar 22, 2012)

I joined because I followed the Virtuous team here.


----------



## DC159 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was ready for something new and exciting


----------



## ScreamingSkulls (Mar 11, 2012)

Joined a few weeks ago, read and lurked but will be more active now because I was banned for life because of this post.

http://xperties.net/xda2.html


----------



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

I first found this site when 13thAngelX's CM9 thread was linked over at Droid X Forums, haven't been back to DXF much since then.


----------



## faunh (Mar 31, 2012)

Pretty much cos AOKP moved here. My favourite ROM <:

Also seems like a friendlier place than XDA is atm...


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm on rootz because it is a well run and organized site/forum.. mods keep everything on topic.. unlike some others cough cough xda cough cough

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I joined for a couple of reasons. One, to help those on the Droid Charge when I had it and used it as my primary phone. Now, I use this site as a place to get help for my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 1, 2012)

I joined just because I follow different developers here.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuzetsa (Mar 10, 2012)

modding, tinkering, etc. Just makes sense to have a good community of people doing the same...

what was that thing in the OP about ... green something or other? what? is it a plushie or something? I like those.


----------



## ozzybulldog (Apr 3, 2012)

Found RootzBox in Google Play and because it looks very promising, I joined. Furthermore I found lots of topics on rooting, themes, roms etc. I have been customising and theming my mobile devices since the SE X1. My current devices, SE X10 and Asus TF101, are rooted but not customised or themed.

Oz


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

My favorite devs are here. Plus the derp on that other forum was getting unbearable.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> My favorite devs are here. Plus the derp on that other forum was getting unbearable.


Yes... we all know XDA sucks


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I joined because this site is the best place to go for all things Android.

There is so much knowledge here, and I'm just glad to be a part of it.


----------



## iammodo (Apr 9, 2012)

I have been using xda for cyanogenmod since the days of the HTC Dream.
But using CM9 on my xoom and Gnex I couldnt see that they had changed much, apart from breaking a few things.

So got advised to use AOKP seems this forum is its hangout so downloaded and installed on GNex loved it.
Its now its on both Gnex and Xoom and loving it.

So that's why I joined.

Still using XDA for the EOS kernal on my xoom, but thats about it now.


----------



## atyoung (Aug 4, 2011)

Initially because there was good info on rootzwiki itself. Forum wise, it made sense to release here first, the community here is great, and the interface is so much nicer. There's good focus on developer needs here, so I consider it home.

xda is often times chaotic, but my thread there hasn't been derailed yet. I figure it's only a matter of time.


----------



## carloscarvalho (Mar 29, 2012)

I come because i see the link in AOKP site.


----------



## BryanTheRed (Apr 14, 2012)

I came because I am getting back into the Android scene. Had an Inspire 4G then went to a BB 9700 then an iPhone 4S and I am currently back with a Samsung Galaxy Nexus. Looks to be a super active group and I can't wait to learn more about the Android platform!


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Why did I join? Because I'm awesome and I wanted to be with other awesome people.


----------



## SHEER TERROR (Apr 14, 2012)

I joined because I am using AOKP on my nexus s and since I found some bugs I wanted to share them so the devs could fix them and make this rom even better


----------



## Hcdroid (Apr 14, 2012)

Joined to support the Android community, very helpful individuals here


----------



## Cyberpyr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

I joined because some of the Vibrant developers came here to get away from the insanity on XDA. I stayed because I like how the community here is so much more helpful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheSmokingAndroid (Aug 30, 2011)

I joined because like Cyberpyr8, i'm trying to get away from all the children at XDA, don't get me wrong, i will always hold xda in the highest regard, but the way the community is forming here at rootzwiki and the type of people coming here...it just feels a lot more comfortable, a lot more warm feeling.

Also, i'm trying to increase awareness of my youtube channel and website! =)


----------



## Cyberpyr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheSmokingAndroid said:


> I joined because like Cyberpyr8, i'm trying to get away from all the children at XDA, don't get me wrong, i will always hold xda in the highest regard, but the way the community is forming here at rootzwiki and the type of people coming here...it just feels a lot more comfortable, a lot more warm feeling.
> 
> Also, i'm trying to increase awareness of my youtube channel and website! =)


Darn, I fell for your clever ploy TheSmokingAndroid! Good videos.


----------



## TheSmokingAndroid (Aug 30, 2011)

Cyberpyr8 said:


> Darn, I fell for your clever ploy TheSmokingAndroid! Good videos.


Hehe =) cheers!


----------



## javaman (Aug 2, 2011)

I joined to learn and for great advice when I get stuck. I have learned quite a bit since joining just by reading through the different post and trying stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hsco (Apr 20, 2012)

I joined for troubleshooting help with my Samsung Conquer after an FC17 update gone wrong and me fiddling with the rom to try to remove carrieriq manually.


----------



## Dreamboxuser (Mar 30, 2012)

I joined because I've been lurking wayyyyy too long and am loving the tutorials and the general feel of the forum. Seems like a group of similar minded individuals working towards the common goal of making Android better. Oh that and the flame wars and constant demand for updates get a bit old after a while.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joshmccullough (Feb 2, 2012)

I found out about Rootz/joined because Deck moved from XDA over to here, now I'm mostly on here and it's awesome- people are friendly, I get prompt responses to my novice questions without any muss or fuss.


----------



## muyuu (May 9, 2012)

Since I had to do a factory reset to logout from my Google account (losing everything I had installed), and also because I cannot uninstall apps like Facebook that came with the phone, I realised how important is it to root your phone.

So... looking forward to learn how to root my Xperia Arc S, and possibly help with development since I'm a Computer Scientist - just one that never got into Android development and strongly dislikes Java.


----------



## Jeffro64 (Jun 5, 2012)

I joined because I like a few others have been lurking waaaay too long on here. Seems to be a great place and so different than XDA.... Plus i've seen a few friends over here along with some great devs. Howdy All!


----------



## s.d.oconnor (Jun 6, 2012)

I am currently a Recognized Contributor over on XDA, and i have heard good things about Rootz Wiki, so i though i would come and check it out. I mainly make beginner guides for the Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100, i am also a rom cook, hoping to fully develop soon and i am starting to learn how to theme.


----------



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

I joined because I have a touchpad, and I like to see updates for my device and get help from this amazing community.


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just rooted my ICS 4.0.3 tablet. Need CWM Recovery, and I heard from a developer that this is where the folks were.

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Natey2 said:


> Just rooted my ICS 4.0.3 tablet. Need CWM Recovery, and I heard from a developer that this is where the folks were.
> 
> Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


What kind of tablet do you have? Give me some info and I could help point you in the right direction.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Joined because I want to give developers feedback for their work. Get the latest info for my phone and the site seems to be more familiar than let's say xda.


----------



## jriches000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Joined because was a noob interested in root access and needed the help

Sent from my HERO200 using RootzWiki


----------



## NexusAdam (May 9, 2012)

Joined because I have a Galaxy Nexus and an Acer Iconia A500 tablet.

New to the Android scene; often asked by others "what ROM you running?" and I'm like "huh? Android?".
Not really. Both my devices are stock. To be honest I'm not yet sold on the idea of rooting my devices with the risk of bricking them. Here to find out the benefits of rooting and using custom ROMs and to gauge whether I want to do it or not.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Do it Adam, the world of ultimate customization awaits you!


----------



## Snipa (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm here so people have another way to yell at me for goo being down


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

b16 said:


> Do it Adam, the world of ultimate customization awaits you!


this is the reason i joined. in my country we have a couple of bigger android boards and they suck, you even mention "root" and they freak out and hide under their bedsheets because evil roms will install malware and blablabla. xda is nice aswell but a little brainwashed into this opensource/everythings'free religion to the extend that they start policing and kicking out roms like liquid. i believe rootz is more freespirited and personal. my only gripe is that i think it is very-very aokp heavy. new roms and new innovations are overlooked, and there's plenty. aokp has a new ringsound, BAM, frontpage. its a little silly - but well, i skip the frontpage and then its great.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

drcmda said:


> my only gripe is that i think it is very-very aokp heavy. new roms and new innovations are overlooked, and there's plenty. aokp has a new ringsound, BAM, frontpage. its a little silly - but well, i skip the frontpage and then its great.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

We try as best we can to promote what people are most interested in & the original developments that take place in android. There is no bias & we can't reasonably cater to a reader's bias either. If you think something is news worthy then submit a tip to the news team explaining why.


----------



## svfd757 (Jun 15, 2012)

Joined because I want to continue to learn more and more about software development. I really like the community feel as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus by way of Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I joined because I wanted to be part of an expanding group of users, to further my learning about android in general, and to assist others with problems and questions that I have experience with. Rootzwiki has been the best experience and android community that I've ever participated in by far, and I couldn't be happier to be here!


----------



## faptastics (Jun 26, 2012)

I joined because I couldn't post without joining. Now I'm posting. Joy.


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

I joined because I can actually talk to and interact with "my" developers here. And they ROCK my phone to its maximum potential!

This is what other communities should be!! Real work, real sharing, real time, real results!

Keep it up guys and girls!!!


----------



## OptimusSteel34 (Jun 29, 2012)

I joined because i just recently got back in to the Android family from Apple and would love to learn more about customizing my phone without messing it up -


----------



## immortal.ben (Jul 4, 2012)

I joined only to thank a particular dev, but ended up staying because the interaction in that particular thread was pretty high quality, overall.

I now spend more time here than all other forums combined.


----------



## SyntaxNode (Jun 23, 2012)

I joined because Synergye (HTC Vivid) moved here, honestly.









But it's cleaner and crisper than XDAD, much nicer interface, and the general community is much better. I don't fear my (hypothetical) head being ripped off every time I ask a question.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I joined because i enjoy android os very much. And i needed a place to post where i could ask a question without being flamed for it :cough: xda. seriously id ask a question and request not to be flamed or yelled at right afterward thats how common it is. anyway im loving it here great forum love it


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I joined because development for my phone was sorta stalled at XDA, and someone from Rootz posted in the then-dead unofficial CM7 thread suggesting the two or three of us using that ROM should come over here and check out some AOSP ROMs that were still being supported.


----------



## Vivalahippo (Jul 15, 2012)

Aokp!


----------



## ARLabSocial (Jul 17, 2012)

I got into this community to check out what people are doing, to promote beta testing software and to spread my company's Augmented Reality SDKs


----------



## gnusus (Jan 23, 2012)

A bunch of folks on XDA mentioned it while I was diggin on an issue so I added an account here.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

b16 said:


> Easy as pie... We got 250+ users now. Tell us why you joined, we love to hear what your thoughts are on the site!
> 
> ****UPDATE****
> 
> ...


Still haven't received my supporter package T-shirt...... been 2 months.... sent several emails to rootz wiki customer service and no answer..... help?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

I joined because I wanted to learn how to root my showcase and ultimately pop on a new mod. I got lots of good help here especially from showcasemodr and others. Now happily running CM9 on my SCH-I500. Yea!

Cheers, Dan


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

I joined because I was tired of the smartmouths at XDA,everytime I asked a question here come a smartmouth popping off,but I want to be honest and straightforward,rootzwiki is heading in that direction,I have a toro galaxy nexus and I have started seeing more and more smartmouths in the threads that want to pop back at some of the newbies or just someone that has a question.
from an outsider looking in, it really needs to be taken care of ,thanks again,just being Honest
still enjoy the site though and all the great info,nice and best only site I use,thanks Rootz


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

The report button is available to everyone.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

I believe I joined when I was looking at Galnet, though it may have been right when I just started flashing Roms and just started posting heavily after that.


----------



## Huskerwebhead (Feb 3, 2012)

It was over a week ago and my memory doesn't last that long anymore.  I joined because this seems to be where the most knowledgeable and helpful people can be found. I've learned a lot just from lurking the forums and trying to do things myself.


----------



## mindflayer (Apr 13, 2012)

I joined because I love to tinker with cell phones and electronics in general. You guys have active links to all the best ROMs for my device. Thanks!


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

I joined RootzWiki, mainly for the Vivid forums, but it could be my permanant site/resource.....
I joined because I'm sick of the BS going on at XDA (the site that must not be named, lol)....I want my development environment to be a calm, and most of all, helpful and courteous place.....RootzWiki is JUST THAT. I'm glad to be a part of the RootzWiki community.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Exodus from Xda

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Petrah (Jul 24, 2012)

I joined Rootzwiki because AOKP info is here, and its a _lot_ less anal than The-Forum-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named.


----------



## Walialu (Sep 3, 2012)

because of azrienoch => he is the smartest, best looking badass out there!


----------



## sanjaykumar.sanjay69 (Apr 21, 2013)

becoz to learn something..

Sent by sanjay


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Anybody else notice this forum seems about dead? As in whole rootzwiki

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Dagex said:


> Anybody else notice this forum seems about dead? As in whole rootzwiki
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Probably because of the way a lot of the questions are answered. People seem to forget there was a time when the questions they were asking sounded dumb to someone.

Z.F.F.Z 4.13


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

shiznu said:


> Probably because of the way a lot of the questions are answered. People seem to forget there was a time when the questions they were asking sounded dumb to someone.
> 
> Z.F.F.Z 4.13


1+ the but hurt people abandoned roots wiki and joined xda I'm currently banned from there because some guy told me off made fun if my age and I call him a ass roots wiki is gone xdabis next probably.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dagex said:


> Anybody else notice this forum seems about dead? As in whole rootzwiki
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I've noticed too. I attribute it to a general lack of GSM device device threads and postings by GSM developers. I like it here in general, because the site is smaller and maintained well by the staff. My overall experience here has been positive. My main reason for not coming here as often is lack of activity in the threads for my device, and rage over the rootz T-shirt situation. This site is much better than that other larger forum... But I like developer-specific forums best, it just seems that users on forums like that are less hostile.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I like seeing quickdraw still holding it down in the TBolt forum.


----------



## yukoncrasher (Jul 22, 2013)

new to rooting.....actually know nothing about it and have a Samsung galaxy s sch-s950c and am looking to upgrade it and learn how all this works


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yukoncrasher said:


> new to rooting.....actually know nothing about it and have a Samsung galaxy s sch-s950c and am looking to upgrade it and learn how all this works


My friend had that model, a tracfone IIRC.There is plenty of information on rooting and romming the showcase/mesmorize around. Read and reread the instructions, and don't be afraid to ask questions. Welcome!


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

quickdraw86 said:


> My friend had that model, a tracfone IIRC.There is plenty of information on rooting and romming the showcase/mesmorize around. Read and reread the instructions, and don't be afraid to ask questions. Welcome!


no no no. There not the same phones. The showcase/mesmerize/fascinate is completely different models I know I have one still using it. There i500s.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dagex said:


> no no no. There not the same phones. The showcase/mesmerize/fascinate is completely different models I know I have one still using it. There i500s.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


You're right. They're both called showcase, but the version he has, i950, isn't akin to the fascinate/memorize as the i500 showcase is. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

To see b16's new bedroom body..

Sent from my M7 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

luniz7 said:


> To see b16's new bedroom body..
> 
> Sent from my M7 using RootzWiki mobile app


LMAO!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

luniz7 said:


> To see b16's new bedroom body..
> 
> Sent from my M7 using RootzWiki mobile app


He would just cover up that body with a Jake suit.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenharkey7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey all, hope this isn't considered a necro but I joined because i've been rooting android for a few years now, i've recently taken an interest in rom and application building.

Simply put.. I came here to learn


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't know?


----------



## cornflowerblue (Jan 9, 2015)

I used to be a member on this site quite a while ago. Decided to check it out again... probally won't have much time to post as I am very busy, but hopefully I will have time to hop on occasionally.


----------



## cookman807 (Apr 13, 2016)

I joined because I love everything android and would like to maximize the power of my device.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## cookman807 (Apr 13, 2016)

Can I root my lg g3 ?I live in Canada.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## apknd (Apr 17, 2017)

i want to learn...


----------

